# H14 from eggy22



## Individual (Nov 6, 2013)

Hello, today my H14 from Eggy arrvied.
BOY! Am I impressed by the price or what?!

Came as 13 layer plywood, perfect shape, arrived SUPER quick.

Not one flaw, fits my hand tightly.

It came with Double tapered TBG

I'l probably use it for target shooting and put the double TBG on a hammergrip

Came with a huge pouch probably capable of some big lead.

Really impressed for the price, 
£18 with first class postage.

Thanks eggy!


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Congrats, man! Happy plinking to you!


----------



## eggy22 (Feb 3, 2013)

Glad your happy with my work .

Happy safe shooting Pal.

Nick


----------



## B.P.R (Dec 28, 2012)

Lets see a pic then


----------

